# No Tach signal or MFA function. Mk2 VR6 swap



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

So I've done a mk3 Vr6 Gti swap along with the dash and MFA cluster/stalk. I've got everything I believe plugged in correctly. I get no tach signal, coolant or MFA function. Turns, high beam indicator, clock and odometer function fine. I've tracked the Bentley and Mitchell's diageams and even gone as far as wiring certain things direct ( green black tach signal from VR ECU to cluster tach signal wire for example) and still get nothing... Yet Vagcom reads all of them correctly. The cluster worked in the mk3 previously. I'm just wondering if I've missed something :banghead:... Any opinions would be appreciated. Specifically if I'm suppose to have certain voltage readings at certain sensors (ie I get only 3.88-4.45V at the mfa stalk. is that enough or am I suppose to get ~12V). I have continuity at all the wining, from end to end.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Did you add a jumper from E2 to D8?


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

My car has the entire mk3 harness installed, from front to rear. e2 to d8 is part of the standard mk3 wiring schematic, that is already connected or the rest of the cluster wouldn't function... Everything else in the car works and operates as it should, except for MFA, coolant temp and tach signal


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Rather than assume it is connected, verify that is truly is.

I used a '96 B4 Passat VR6 harness and cluster in my 85 Jetta, I also had a partially working cluster even thou I used all forward Passat harness. Only thing not from the Passat was the taillights and fuel pump, but I cut and spliced those with the Mk2 wires.

Once I discovered I needed E2 to D8 it worked.
Keep in mind that I did my swap 10 years ago.

There is a jumper for the two terminals at TV4, the wires from both E2 and D8 should be black.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

insert my foot in mouth... So I decide to drop the whole cluster out and go pin by pin for each of the cluster plug wires...some where between u2/1, e/02 and d/08 there was a break... repaired the black wire at u2/1 and once again I have a functioning MFA cluster...


Thank you Eric D for being persistent and pointing me back to the basics...:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks for being honest and replying.
This will help others searching a similar issue. :thumbup:


----------

